# Pick One Exersise For Upper Chest



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

*Which exercise?*​
High incline Dbs 2133.33%Low incline Dbs 2641.27%High incline Bb 57.94%Low incline Bb 23.17%High incline smith 34.76%Low incline smith 11.59%Reverse Grip bench 23.17%Other (please state)34.76%


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I am currently doing a split where I train just one exercise per muscle group every 3-4days.

If you could pick just one exersie for upper chest (as this is a weak point for me) what would you pick?


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

Personally High INcline Smith really pops mine out, i do it after flat bench BB at the moment


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Incline bench, if you have an incline bench at your gym that is,

If not just a deep incline dumbbell press


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Flyes!


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Incline bench doing 1 1/4 reps burns like hell !


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

incline db for me find it hits it the best


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Incline DB's for me, or fliyes


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

tell me what you do for your inner quads and ill tell you what i do for an amazing incline


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm glad milky said flyes as well! Got to be the main excercise for upper chest surely!


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

Incline BB for me.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Incline dumbbell flyes for sure!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

> ]Personally High INcline Smith really pops mine out' date= i do it after flat bench BB at the moment
> 
> x 2 to finish of then i put it vertical and jump straight into delts


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

What works for me is inclined db presses at a 45 degree angle

Same with flys


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I couldn't believe it. But I have only just found out that decline bench works my upper chest a treat. Bizzaire, but true


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

WhySoSerious said:


> Flyes!





Milky said:


> Incline DB's for me, or flyes





RowRow said:


> Incline dumbbell flyes for sure!


So are you guys saying just do flyes and no pressing movement at all?

- - - Updated - - -



simonthepieman said:


> I couldn't believe it. But I have only just found out that decline bench works my upper chest a treat. Bizzaire, but true


Yeah I remember Prodiver was a big preacher about this.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> So are you guys saying just do flyes and no pressing movement at all?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Yeah I remember Prodiver was a big preacher about this.


Flyes for upper and flat press for mid


----------



## Golder82 (Feb 9, 2013)

Incline db bench all the time to gain muscle mass, works a treat


----------



## Bigmantraps (Jan 7, 2013)

Incline DB with very slow technique!! Let the weight drag you down so your hitting the upper chest on the negative also!! Really brought mine out as this used to be a weak area for me also!! Go lighter and aim for sets of 12 to start and i promise you will notice a differance!! good luck :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I never do any incline work. BB and DB flat BP and also flat flyes.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm doing a german volume style split at the minute, my chest/tris day looks something like this:

BB bench press 10 x 10

Skulls 10 x 10

Incline Flyes 10 x 10

Hits upper chest really hard for me.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Incline dumbbells ,they at a bitch getting up sometimes tho


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

Soidcecil I think one of your legs weigh more than my whoe body... massive!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

Inc DB Press, not too high tho. 1 notch above flat usually, too high brings too much front delts in for me


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Low incline smith press but focusing on the chest part of the lift so going no where near lock out


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Upper chest question and no one has mentioned genetics?


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Guillotine press on the smith!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Incline db without a doubt


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

incline...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

wide grip flat bench?


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Incline DB's for upper chest IMO


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Incline DBs for me too..


----------



## TimeForHeroes (Sep 27, 2012)

Weighted dips my fave


----------

